# PHILIPPINES | High Speed Rail



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Either stroked out or google translate fail. I hope for the second.


----------



## TelNoLies (Jul 30, 2012)

*Status of NorthRail*

This project appears to have been abondoned. As good as dead in the water.hno:hno: Cannot blame the Aquino administration because it appears this project was full of corruption at its inception.hno:hno:


----------



## wheel of steel (Jul 1, 2007)

TelNoLies said:


> This project appears to have been abondoned. As good as dead in the water.hno:hno: Cannot blame the Aquino administration because it appears this project was full of corruption at its inception.hno:hno:


The AQUINO ADMINISTRATION should be held liable and to be blamed for this mess. When they took office, they made a lot of study and verification about this. DOTC even confirmed that nothing is wrong with this project. That time chaired by Sec. De Jesus. During the time of Mar Roxas, he made several dialogues with the Chinese Counterpart, confident that he can renegotiate the project with the new and even longer version of this railway project (Manila to Clark) but still under the original funding of China Government. It means really nothing is wrong because if there is then they would have to ask for renegotiation in first place. :lol::lol::lol:

The people knows where the problem is.:lol:


----------



## TelNoLies (Jul 30, 2012)

wheel of steel; It means really nothing is wrong because if there is then they would have to ask for renegotiation in first place. :lol::lol::lol:
The people knows where the problem is.:lol:[/QUOTE said:


> ^^^^
> Any hope to resucitate this project? Any plan to resume it anytime soon?


----------



## TelNoLies (Jul 30, 2012)

It seems this project will be dormant for a very long time if ever it is resusitated. There is no urgent need for the present government to resume its construction especially now that the Supreme Court has declared it illegal for lack of competetive bidding. Almost dead in the water, too bad. 

It appears this project is back to square one, i.e., drawing, competetive bidding, new financing from a new country. 

Don't see this project being completed within the next ten years, by 2022. WOW, that bad?!!

Latest development: http://business.inquirer.net/83814/philippines-to-repay-china-loan-for-stalled-railway

P-Noy should find out if any person or persons were illigally enriched from this botched project and then prosecute them.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is more detail about the apparent fiasco. One thing, always be careful when you are dealing with the CCP. Also, you don't want foreigners controlling your state grid.


> *Phl, China drop North Rail*
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - The Philippines and China have decided to cut clean and “disengage” from the North Rail contract, Interior Secretary Manuel Roxas II said yesterday.
> 
> ...


more:
http://www.philstar.com/Article.aspx?articleId=852880&publicationSubCategoryId=63

Best of luck in finding new investors!


----------



## TelNoLies (Jul 30, 2012)

*Phl to bring North Rail case to int'l arbitration court *By Christina Mendez (The Philippine Star) Updated October 02, 2012 12:00 AM Comments (1) 


MANILA, Philippines - Transportation Secretary Joseph Abaya disclosed yesterday that the Philippines would submit the controversial North Rail project to an international arbitration court to determine the settlement with the People’s Republic of China.

He said that the arbitration court could establish the exact amount that the government should pay for the aborted railway project under the past Arroyo administration.

See detail of this article:

http://www.philstar.com/Article.aspx?articleId=854975&publicationSubCategoryId=63


----------



## TelNoLies (Jul 30, 2012)

Angara: Gov't can't start new bidding for North Rail By Christina Mendez (The Philippine Star) Updated October 05, 2012 12:00 AM Comments (0) 


MANILA, Philippines - The government may have to postpone plans to rebid the North Rail project until the international arbitration proceedings with China on the aborted $500-million project are resolved with finality, Sen. Edgardo Angara said yesterday. 

“As long as the case is pending, you cannot hire another contractor,” Angara said during a weekly forum where he likened the deal and the arbitration process to what the country had with Fraport, a German company involved in the construction of the Ninoy Aquino International Airport (NAIA) Terminal 3.


http://www.philstar.com/Article.aspx?articleId=856091&publicationSubCategoryId=63


----------



## sushi___ (Jul 22, 2008)

*DOF expects deal with San Miguel on MRT-7 finalized by yearend
*


By Iris C. Gonzales, The Philippine Star
Posted at 10/16/2012 8:03 AM | Updated as of 10/16/2012 11:33 AM


MANILA, Philippines - The Department of Finance (DOF) may finalize by yearend an improved concession agreement with San Miguel Holdings Corp. to operate Metro Rail Transit Line 7 (MRT-7), a ranking official said yesterday.

The department is also targeting to issue its performance undertaking and secure the approval of the National Economic and Development Authority-Investment Coordination Committee (NEDA-ICC) for the project, Finance Undersecretary John Philip Sevilla told The STAR in an interview.

“I would like us to do it by the end of the year (the NEDA approval and the performance undertaking). We want the contract to become effective as soon as possible,” he said.

The DOF and San Miguel’s wholly-owned subsidiary SMHC, the proponent for MRT-7, are discussing ways to enhance the existing concession agreement for the much delayed $1.2-billion rail project.

Sevilla said the talks are going well.

“We’ve had pretty good discussions with San Miguel. I think we’re going to get there,” he said.

Discussions with SMHC are centered on ensuring compliance with performance standards stipulated in the agreement and that the government must be able to terminate the contract if the proponent is unable to operate at a certain capacity.

Furthermore, Sevilla said the government wants to ensure that it can slap penalties for non-compliance and termination of extended non-compliance.

He said the government also wants to make sure that there are adequate mechanisms to monitor both passenger and real estate developments of the project to ensure that the government will get its fair share from those developments.

“We insisted that we define performance standards and penalties for not meeting those performance standards. It’s useless to have performance standards if you don’t have carrot and stick,” Sevilla said.

He said that after the talks are sealed, SMHC is expected to submit a detailed project design and commence construction according to an agreed upon schedule.

“Hopefully, construction has started and operations have started by the end of 2016,” Sevilla said.

The MRT-7 project has been delayed because the DOF wants to clarify provisions in the contract before issuing a performance undertaking.

Finance Secretary Cesar Purisima, for his part, has said the DOF could not issue a performance undertaking without knowing the precise amounts which government would have to pay after all the cost adjustments.

The proposed MRT-7 is expected to complement the existing mass transit lines. It will run from San Jose del Monte City, Bulacan to SM City North Edsa, linking up with the existing Light Rail Transit Line 1 and MRT 3.


----------

